# Hi LML



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hope your doing okay.


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Hi EricThanks for asking ... I'm better just today. Had a BAD regressive week after a "normal" endoscopy.I guess it contributed to a feeling of fatalism about losing my mind or something if there are no physical indications to go with my perceptions. (GERD) I had been doing so well, and got overly optimistic about my situation or something. It's interesting how the mental/emotional state can just sink so quickly to such a low level when all the IBS symptoms then decide for no particular reason to rear their ugly heads.But I'm learning what medications and behaviors I need to turn to when this happens. It's been about a month since I finished Mike's tapes and I'd gotten a little cocky about beating this thing. Last week was a big reminder that IBS is something that I have to learn to live with. It's apparently not going anywhere.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LML, I am sorry here I missed your responce when you posted this and am wondering how your doing at the moment again. Things working out better for you?


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

No problem, Eric ... you were celebrating and all back then! I'm doing better. It's just really important for me to remember that this IBS isn't going to go away and I need to be prepared for when it gets out of control. The physical part is bad enough, but when depression and anxiety become part of the mix it's hard to cope. I'm about tostart Mike's CDs for a second time. It's been a couple months since I finished the first time and I think I could benefit from another go round. I appreciate you're thinking of me ... thanks!Linda


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda, glad to hear things are better. Yes IBS is unfortunately a chronic condition. Doing what we can to cope and manage it is key really.I have found trying to control my emotions and thoughts very helpful, staying on an even keel and staying balanced in my mind, which of course is not always easy, LOL.







Really I am self monitoring my thoughts a lot and analizing them and saying to myself why am I thinking that way? Since the serotonin issue in IBS seems to be very real and so it would seem as they have found that the IBS is actually generating some of the anxiety chemically and truning it up, by controlling my thoughts I can control some of the chemistry in my body. If I relax it makes changes to my system, and counters the anxiousness and hence some of the symptoms.If I know I am going to a fun event, I immediately calm myself also from getting too excited, which will also trigger my gut. This also has connections to foods as well!I try to keep my thoughts neutral and practice that a lot really. To get to the subconcious thoughts and issues of IBS the HT works for me on that front.I have to say it gets easier and easier the more I do it, but there can be days where it slips away for whatever reasons (weather, hormones, foods, etc.) and I don't have AS MUCH control, but I always remind myself I am in control at all times even if it try's to fight back. Before when I had an attack of pain or something, I really did what I should not have and that was work myself up and that made the pain and symptoms worse, now I no better and immediately go the opposite direction, both to relax my body and to relax my mind. I am glad its looking up it always does and that is even something to remember during an attack to tell yourself."I need to be prepared for when it gets out of control."This is a banner statement.







Feel better and let me know about the second go round. Look at it as enjoyment not a task and the more you do it the better. In the long run this is only going to help and it can make it easier to use to doing it and the levels of trance you can achieve.Think of it as every time you do it your healing.







All the best.


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Thanks, Eric. Lots of good reminders. I especially like "by controlling my thoughts I can control some of the chemistry in my body." This shall be my mantra for a while! I look forward to more info as it's forth coming about this serotonin connection, too. I'm absolutely convinced that it plays a BIG role in many of my health issues, IBS included. Much appreciation goes your way for your positiveness (is that a word?) and helpfulness!Linda


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda read what I posted on this thread carefully. It should help and give you some insights on all this. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=030241 Tell me what you think?


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

A lot to digest Eric. (Pun intended!) Thanks for the info ... I'll get back to you next week with response on a new thread. Have a great weekend.Linda


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

tell me what you think LML and let me know.Having a good weekend so far I hope you are too.There is a lot of information in that thread for sure, but I am interested in what you think.


----------

